# Pardner pump stock replacement



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Okay, so my pardner pump 12 gauges stock is a little too long for me, and its not very comfortable to shoulder. I tried to remedy that by removing the recoil pad, which helped but in turn, increased recoil and didnt work out too well for me. So i want to replace it with a wooden 870 stock. Since the pardner pump may end up going out of production, forget about looking for wooden stocks from pardner pumps i guess. 

The pardner pump is essentially a clone of the 870 so im sure the stock will fit, just wondering who has actually done this. Im probably going to have to get a 870 express stock or police surplus stock. Which i dont mind, i welcome the challenge of refinishing or fixing it up to make it look pretty. 

Does anyone have suggestions on where to look or and how to remove the stock (and tool needed to do so)?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

With the recoil pad removed, regardless of recoil, how does it shoulder?


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

This might sound crazy, but if your grip on the forearm is too far out you'll have problems shouldering the gun. See if gripping the forearm closer to the receiver helps. Of course it's a pump, so you can only go back so far.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Well, it shoulders fine, but it takes some time to settle it to it and its long, so its not entirely comfortable. The shotgun is long and kind of heavy so its more noticeable, the stock fit.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Don't know whether the Rem 870 stock will fit or not without some additional work. But most likely, if the original stock on the partner pump is too long and needs cut, most likely so would a different stock. You may be better off cutting your original stock a little at a time till it shoulders comfortably without the pad. Then hold your pad up to the butt ,measure and mark its thickness. Then cut stock at that mark. Just remember, cut off a little at a time till ya get it right. 
It's a pain in the butt making spacer and adding them cause ya cut it to short. Ask me how I know.
I've had to cut most every shotgun stock Ive had for proper fit.

Here's a good article on fitting a shotgun:
http://www.nssfblog.com/firstshotsnews/shotgun-fit-a-key-component-to-shooting-success/


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

The stock on mine is synthetic, not sure if i wanna go that route with synthetic.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> The stock on mine is synthetic, not sure if i wanna go that route with synthetic.


Why not? You can cut a synthetic stock same as wood. Plus, going to a wood stock will make the shotgun that much heavier. Of course, the heavier stock may reduce felt recoil a little.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Don't know if you've replaced your stock yet, but Magpul makes a synthetic stock for 870s and I have heard it comes short but with extensions that can be added to make it longer.

https://www.amazon.com/Magpul-MAG460-BLK-Buttstock-Remington-Shotgun/dp/B0088VU8T6


----------

